# Duck leg problems



## Cjcudw (Apr 1, 2016)

Please help first time duck owners. We have a Peking duck that appears to have a leg issue. She can still walk on it, but she does hobble on it quite a bit (if she walks at all). She no longer walks with the other ducks and when on land remains sedentary. We have large pond (8acres) and let the ducks run free, she does swim but with only 1 leg. Leg is swollen at joint (ankle-don't know exact anatomy of a duck leg). 

Is this a niacin defiency? Sprain? Broken?


----------



## pooponmyboots (Mar 21, 2016)

How old is your duck? What do you feed them? 

I know this answer will sound awfully simplistic, but it could be she's just hurt her leg and needs to rest. My ducks get bum legs and feet from time to time (not to be confused with bumblefoot) and usually a few days to a week of 'off time' gets them back in the game.

It's a rough time of year for duck hens, the drakes can be really hard on them- especially pekins.

You may also want to consider predators. Do you have snapping turtles in your pond?


----------



## Cjcudw (Apr 1, 2016)

So grateful for your reply. Yes we do have turtles (never seen a snapping turtle tho), and muskrats. Also wild geese and wild ducks. The drakes have been rough on her lately, mainly cuz she can't escape. She is roughly 8-9 months old. What about the swelling? Can I give anything to help the swelling? 

We feed them meatbird crumbles. Which contains 21% crude protein, lysine .08%, methionine .3%, crude fat 3%, crude fiber 8%, calcium 1%, phosphorous .5%, and salt .5%. However the forge all day long in the pond and on land. So I would assume if she needed more nutrients of some kind she would get it naturally. Maybe giving them too much credit.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

I have a duck, also a Pekin hen, with nearly exactly the problem that you are describing - except that we are quite sure that in her case it's because she's really old. My protocol for ducks with injured feet is to shut them in a pen by themselves (but where they can see other ducks), with food and water within easy reach, so they can rest and not get harassed by other ducks. Then once a day I set them in a deep pan of water so they can "stand" but with their weight buoyed by the water. They usually heal really quickly with this treatment. Usually niacin deficiency only occurs in rapidly growing ducklings - but I suppose it is possible. You could sprinkle her food with a bit of brewer's yeast. It can't hurt, and might help.


----------



## Cjcudw (Apr 1, 2016)

Sounds like a good plan. I will quarantine her off from the others. I will also get some Brewers yeast. How long should I try this? Do you see results within a couple days?


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Typically, I start to see results within a couple of days, and they are better (or as better as they're going to get) within about two weeks. If it is niacin deficiency, it should turn around fairly quickly. But given that I don't know what the injury is or how it happened, this is just a guess.


----------



## pooponmyboots (Mar 21, 2016)

I agree- separate and let her rest awhile. I think you'll definitely see an improvement.

Ducks are pretty tough birds, even more so than chickens imo.


----------



## Cjcudw (Apr 1, 2016)

pooponmyboots said:


> I agree- separate and let her rest awhile. I think you'll definitely see an improvement.
> 
> Ducks are pretty tough birds, even more so than chickens imo.



She seems to still have limp. However she is moving around more. Think it might be one of those things (permanent things). Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Cjcudw (Apr 1, 2016)

marusempai said:


> Typically, I start to see results within a couple of days, and they are better (or as better as they're going to get) within about two weeks. If it is niacin deficiency, it should turn around fairly quickly. But given that I don't know what the injury is or how it happened, this is just a guess.



Thanks for the advice.


----------

